
Transactional memory support in the IBM POWER8 processor - luu
http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpl/login.jsp?tp=&arnumber=7029245&url=http%3A%2F%2Fieeexplore.ieee.org%2Fxpls%2Fabs_all.jsp%3Farnumber%3D7029245
======
jensnockert
Seems interesting, but it's behind a paywall.

~~~
wmf
Liberated version: [https://infotomb.com//8ibtt](https://infotomb.com//8ibtt)

Other P8 info:
[http://www.setphaserstostun.org/power8/](http://www.setphaserstostun.org/power8/)

~~~
jensnockert
Thank you.

